# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Αλλαγή ψευδώνυμου

## sweet_but_obese

Μπορώ να αλλάξω το ψευδώνυμό μου;

Αναφέρομαι στους διαχειριστές. Με ενοχλεί πια να βλέπω τη λέξη Obese. Μπορεί βάσει ΒΜΙ να είμαι ακόμα παχύσαρκη αλλά έπαψα να σκέφτομαι έτσι.

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:  Πολύ μου αρέσεις!Δεν έχω δει άνθρωπο να αλλάζει τόσο ουσιαστικά θεαματικά!
Μπράβο,καμάρι μου!Ακόμα κι αν δε γίνει,άλλαξε το εσύ κι εμείς θα σε αναγνωρίσουμε!

----------


## sweet_but_obese

:Wink:  Θα πάψω να μπαινω δηλ ως sweet..... και θα μπω ως....χμμμμ....ψάχνω ακόμα....

Δεν ξέρω εάν άλλαξα θεαματικά.Το εύχομαι!!!

Μια ζωή όταν χαιρόμουν, απογοητευόμουν σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό.Ετσι έμαθα να φοβάμαι.

Αυτή τη φορά είπα να μην φοβάμαι τόσο.Μπορεί αυτή τη φορά να μην απογοητευτώ.Μπορεί να ήρθε η εποχή που ονειρευόμουν!

Βέβαια μπορεί να συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο που με βλέπεις έτσι.....

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by sweet_but_obese_
> 
> Βέβαια μπορεί να συμβαίνει και κάτι άλλο που με βλέπεις έτσι.....

----------


## DiMikroula

Και εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω το όνομα και το ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα, αλλά τίποτα.
Μπορεί κάποιος Admin να μας βοηθήσει?
Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## eatdis-admin

Στείλτε μέιλ στο [email protected] και το εκεί τεχνικό τμήμα θα κάνει την αλλαγή.
Σε αυτό το μέιλ γενικά, μπορείτε να στέλνετε όλες τις τεχνικές απορίες/προβλήματα που υπάρχουν.

E-Psychology.gr και eatingdisorders.gr είναι "αδελφές ιστοσελίδες".

----------


## tweetaki15

ισχυει ακομα αυτο mail για να στειλω?

----------


## smart

λογικα ναι.... μια δοκιμη θα σε πεισει :crazy:

----------


## tweetaki15

εστειλα μολις ας ελπισουμε να γινει η αλλαγη ¨)

----------


## tweetaki15

εστειλα mail αλλα τπτ ακομα περιμενω .....

----------


## tweetaki15

ακομα?????γιατι αργουν τοσο να απαντησουν ρε παιδια?

----------


## tweetaki15

Σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολυ για την αλλαγη του ονοματος μου  :Big Grin:  ;D

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχαχχαχαχαχχαχα καλως μας ήρθες tweetaki :P

----------


## tweetaki15

χεχεχεχε καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον  :Big Grin:

----------

